# Umberto Lago, ex presidente FPF: "Processo alle intenzioni"



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2018)

*Umberto Lago, ex presidente FPF: "Processo alle intenzioni"*

Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza".

Intervista completa:

_*È sorpreso della decisione dell’Uefa di negare al Milan anche il Settlement Agreement e dunque rinviare il giudizio a giugno passando per la Camera Giudicante*?

“Si, non me l’aspettavo. La cosa mi ha sopreso non poco anche per le motivazioni che sono state date poiché mi pare che quella principale riguardasse quello che, ad oggi, è il mancato rifinanziamento del debito; l’incertezza della Uefa riguarda pertanto la proprietà”.

*Se il problema principale fosse stato il rifinanziamento, perché la Uefa non l’ha immediatamente comunicato a Fassone*?

“Non è proprio così. Ci sono stati vari colloqui con la Uefa. Il Milan sta lavorando su tutto il fronte del rifinanziamento e man mano che il lavoro avanzava la Uefa veniva messa al corrente”.

*Come mai la Uefa non reputa sufficienti le garanzie fornite da Elliot in merito alla continuità aziendale*?

“Perché Elliott potrebbe non essere l’acquirente definitivo del Milan; potrebbe acquistarlo per rivenderlo e qui torniamo pertanto al concetto di incertezza espresso poc’anzi. Quello che mi chiedo piuttosto è perché anticipare le conseguenze all’oggi; è come dire: non mi fido a firmare un accordo con te perché domani potresti non esserci più e quindi potresti non rispettare il termine dei contratti. Difficile capire perché sanzionare adesso”.

*Il Milan rischia davvero l’esclusione dalle coppe europee*?

“Nel novero delle sanzioni rientra anche l’esclusione dalle coppe europee, uno scenario dunque che non si può escludere”.

*L’Uefa può davvero bloccare il mercato*?

Il Mercato dei giocatori può bloccarlo solo la Fifa, l’Uefa però può imporre determinati paletti come ad esempio quello di non far schierare determinati giocatori nelle competizioni europee. Il Mercato di fatto non si blocca ma i giocatori acquistati potrebbero non giocare nelle competizioni europee ma in Serie A non ci sarebbe alcun problema”.

*Quali margini di manovra ad oggi avrebbe il Milan se volesse controbattere tale sentenza*?

“Per quanto riguarda il non rispetto della regola del Break Even non ci sono margini di manovra. A mio avviso però il Milan potrebbe insistere sul fatto che quelle perdite non sono state generate da questa società ma sono state perdite ereditate. L’Uefa tra l’altro aveva introdotto un meccanismo per favorire nuovi proprietari ma in questo caso i nuovi proprietari vengono puniti. Inoltre, il Milan potrebbe anche chiedere come mai il Settlement agreement sia stato concesso ad altre squadre messe peggio ed invece a loro no”.

*Se per assurdo il Milan riuscisse in tempi brevi a rifinanziare il debito, il Settlement agreement potrebbe essere concesso*?

“I tempi sono veramente strettissimi anche perché a giugno si dovranno effettuare le iscrizioni alle competizioni europee; per tale motivo credo che l’audizione alla Camera Giudicante verrà fatta sicuramente entro la fine del mese prossimo; un tempo davvero troppo stretto. Inoltre, il voler imporre il rifinanziamento del debito adesso come conditio sine qua non per concedere il Settlement agreement mi sembra un po’ una forzatura”.

*Se l’Uefa vuole tutelare il club perché escluderlo eventualmente dalle Coppe se queste portano introiti al club stesso*?

“Già. Lo spirito del Financial Fair Play dovrebbe essere quello di tutelare un club. Al Milan è cambiato il management, è cambiata la proprietà e sta volendo percorrere una strada virtuosa per raggiungere nel giro di 3-4 anni la sostenibilità finanziaria; perché mai punirlo? La Uefa aveva infatti introdotto il Voluntary Agreement proprio per i cambi di proprietà in quei club che hanno ereditato vecchie perdite; a questo punto mi sembra una sorta di marcia indietro, un dietrofront su determinate politiche che all’epoca di Platini erano di aiuto ai club; politiche che oggi forse non sono più tali”.

*La decisione della Uefa può essere politica o rappresentare una punizione esemplare?*

“Questo onestamente non lo so. Non conosco l’aspetto politico, ho sempre e solo frequentato comitati tecnici”.

*Lei avrebbe concesso al Milan il Settlement Agreement*?

“Sì, lo avrei concesso. Sono rimasto davvero sorpreso del contrario. Il Business Plan era credibile con tanto di lettere di Elliott che garantivano la continuità aziendale. Non si può fare un processo alle intenzioni”.

*Secondo lei come finirà questa vicenda*?

Il Milan, secondo me, deve andare a Nyon, battersi per i propri diritti e far valere le proprie ragioni affinché la decisione dell’Uefa non sia troppo sfavorevole; favorevole non può piu esserlo. Aspettiamo e vediamo cosa deciderà la Camera Giudicante

*Quindi ad oggi lo scenario migliore per il Milan sarebbe una multa e magari limitazioni alla rosa per la competizione europea*?

“Per me gli scenari potrebbero essere due. Nel primo, la camera giudicante potrebbe dare l’ok considerato che il maggiore impedimento è rappresentato dalla questione rifinanziamento; pertanto potrebbe concedere un po’ di tempo per completarlo anche se tempo di fatto non c’è. Una versione del primo scenario però potrebbe essere questa: io Uefa ti consento di giocare quest’anno in Europa ma te lo impedirò l’anno prossimo in caso di mancato rifinanziamento; scenario però un po’ tirato considerando che il club potrebbe passare di mano. Nel secondo, la Camera Giudicante definirà una serie di sanzioni, dal mercato a possibili multe, come fosse di fatto un Settlement Agreement. La Camera Giudicante però potrebbe anche escludere il Milan dall’Europa League ma sarebbe certamente un danno enorme per il Milan anche sotto il profilo dell’immagine”.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza"._



Lo scopriremo presto, se non ci escluderanno dalle coppe verranno confermate le teorie complottistiche che ad oggi sembrano folli.
Ma non ci crederei molto, sembra che ormai le coppe siano andate


----------



## luis4 (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza"._


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza"._



Ma lo sappiamo tutti che è una porcata ed è una sentenza contro Li, personaggio misterioso di cui nessuno conosce grancchè. Il SA sulla carta era logico, l'hanno concesso a squadre in situazioni ben peggiori (ad iniziare dalle italiane come Roma ed Inter). Il problema non è il business plan.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma lo sappiamo tutti che è una porcata ed è una sentenza contro Li, personaggio misterioso di cui nessuno conosce grancchè. Il SA sulla carta era logico, l'hanno concesso a squadre in situazioni ben peggiori (ad iniziare dalle italiane come Roma ed Inter). Il problema non è il business plan.



Bravo...il BP, che comunque non basta, perché poi avranno revisionato sicuramente i conti finanziari, non è stato il motivo del No.
E' scritto chiaro nel comunicato.


----------



## Dexter (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza"._


Sarò forse l'unico del forum ma per me è andata davvero cosi. Vedremo anche in base alla ipotetica esclusione dalle coppe: se la UEFA ci taglia le gambe, allora magari è un qualcosa di serio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza"._



Da qui si evince come la mancata concessione del SA sia un atto politico per evitare altre acquisizioni a leva come quella del Milan. "Unum castigabis, centum emendabis" e ci siamo finiti dentro noi. 
Sebbene ritengo che non sia del tutto giusto quello che la UEFA sta facendo con noi, col senno di poi preferirei che si passasse quanto prima nelle mani di Elliott o nelle mani di chicchessia che sia un soggetto economico noto ed evitare guai. Ma in un meno di un mese è impossibile, a meno che non avessero preventivato la possibilità di una mancata concessione del SA per salvare le chiappine del povero Mr.Li.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza"._



Ma ovvio che sia un processo alle intenzioni. Le considerazione dell'Uefa sulla pochezza informativa e solidità finanziaria riguardante Li non dico siano errate, però questo è un mero processo alle intenzioni. La società Milan è molto più sana rispetto ad altre che hanno beneficiato del SA.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Una persona obiettiva e imparziale Umberto Lago, colui che è stato consulente del Milan...

qualcuno dovrebbe dirgli che il business plan c'entra poco con la bocciatura del VA e del SA.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza"._



E' tutta qui, maledetti infami


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una persona obiettiva e imparziale Umberto Lago, colui che è stato consulente del Milan...
> 
> qualcuno dovrebbe dirgli che il business plan c'entra poco con la bocciatura del VA e del SA.




Anche la nuova società hai i suo lecchini professionisti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2018)

Secondo me tra 20 giorni si rimangiano tutto. Non è possibile ci escludano veramente dalle coppe. Una società senza la minima esposizione verso le banche lol. C'è gente che stava decisamente messa peggio di noi.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me tra 20 giorni si rimangiano tutto. Non è possibile ci escludano veramente dalle coppe. Una società senza la minima esposizione verso le banche lol. C'è gente che stava decisamente messa peggio di noi.



esposizione con le banche o esposizione con Elliott non cambia, sempre di debito trattasi. Per non parlare quelli per ammortamenti 
del mercato, e costi di gestione corrente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esposizione con le banche o esposizione con Elliott non cambia, sempre di debito trattasi. Per non parlare quelli per ammortamenti
> del mercato, e costi di gestione corrente.



Si ma il Milan è esposto per 120 milioni, il resto è roba di Li. Ma poi sto povero cristo ha tempo fino ad Ottobre per rifinanziare, anche lo volesse fare il 30 di Ottobre ma a loro che gli frega? Manco avesse superato la scadenza. Mi sembra tutto fin troppo paradossale.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Maggio 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Da qui si evince come la mancata concessione del SA sia un atto politico per evitare altre acquisizioni a leva come quella del Milan. "Unum castigabis, centum emendabis" e ci siamo finiti dentro noi.
> Sebbene ritengo che non sia del tutto giusto quello che la UEFA sta facendo con noi, col senno di poi preferirei che si passasse quanto prima nelle mani di Elliott o nelle mani di chicchessia che sia un soggetto economico noto ed evitare guai. Ma in un meno di un mese è impossibile, a meno che non avessero preventivato la possibilità di una mancata concessione del SA per salvare le chiappine del povero Mr.Li.


Dopo aver letto ed ascoltato molto sull'argomento sono arrivato alle stesse tue conclusioni...''Colpirne uno per educarne cento''

Che la proprietà del Milan sia molto ''vaporosa'' non c'era bisogno dell'Uefa per capirlo...
A parte le anomalie con le quali si muove basta ricordare che per creargli una credibilità si è dovuto ricorrere a governi ombra,ruggiti del ''coniglio'' e fantomatici miliardi di euro pronti a partire della Cina destinazione via Aldo Rossi...abbiamo duvuto persino seguire i lavori del Partito Comunista Cinese sperando nella svolta...

Ma la Uefa ha basato la sua decisione sulla personalissima previsione che Li non riuscirà a ripagare il debito contratto...
Non si è posta nemmeno il dubbio che il Milan avesse anche solo una possibilità di smentire le previsioni...ha respinto la richiesta di SA senza appello...
Logica vorrebbe che al Milan fosse dato un determinato percorso da seguire ed un lasso di tempo a disposizione per percorrerlo...al termine del quale con gli obbiettivi mancati l'UEFA avrebbe dovuto giustamente sanzionare la società...ma così non è stato

Tutto questo mi fa giungere alla conclusione (giusta o sbagliata che sia) che il Milan è stato usato come esempio da non seguire...
Questi ''avventurieri'' che volano attorno al mondo del calcio come avvoltoi non sono ben visti da organi come UEFA o FIFA
E questo è il loro monito...''Se ci provate farete la fine del Milan''


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una persona obiettiva e imparziale Umberto Lago, colui che è stato consulente del Milan...
> 
> qualcuno dovrebbe dirgli che il business plan c'entra poco con la bocciatura del VA e del SA.



Se poi il business plan è quello che prevedeva 90 milioni di ricavi dalla cina il primo anno per arrivare alla fantasiosa cifra di 225 entro 5 anni non sono così sicuro che anche quello non abbia influito.

Ma poi le parole di Lago valgono poco non essendo una fonte obiettiva. Inoltre Le parole valgono ormai poco e se vogliono salvare il salvabile devono fare i fatti perché di chiacchiere e bugie ne abbiamo sentite tante.


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza"._



Il FPF non c’entra nulla con questa storia, è stata solo l’occasione per “punire” la proprietà. Già si poteva capire che non ci volessero nelle loro competizione (wellbeck). Sono gobbi? Interisti? No, non gli va che una società fantasma con un proprietario pieno zeppo di debiti giochi nelle sue competizioni. 
la scelta è questa, non mi sento nemmeno di criticarli,


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ma il Milan è esposto per 120 milioni, il resto è roba di Li. Ma poi sto povero cristo ha tempo fino ad Ottobre per rifinanziare, anche lo volesse fare il 30 di Ottobre ma a loro che gli frega? Manco avesse superato la scadenza. Mi sembra tutto fin troppo paradossale.



A loro frega che la competizione la organizzano loro e decidono loro


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ma il Milan è esposto per 120 milioni, il resto è roba di Li. Ma poi sto povero cristo ha tempo fino ad Ottobre per rifinanziare, anche lo volesse fare il 30 di Ottobre ma a loro che gli frega? Manco avesse superato la scadenza. Mi sembra tutto fin troppo paradossale.



si ma il mercato di 200 mln? i costi di gestione ecc ecc...tutto fa brodo.
Comunque a loro interessa per un semplice motivo, metti che Li non riuscisse a rifinanziare (cosa quasi scontata ), o per qualche motivo risulta inadempiente nei confronti di Elliott, rompendo i famosi Covenants, il Milan verrebbe messo all'Asta. 
Capisci che l'Uefa non può permettere che un club che ha alte probabilità di finire all'asta possa partecipare ad una competizione europea? è chiaro che non possono creare un precedente. Quindi o Li dimostra di poter far fronte al debito con Elliott, oppure l'Uefa ti chiude la porta in faccia. Ma è una cosa che andava fatta a prescindere anche dalla nostra lega calcio. Peccato che siamo in Italia ed è permesso di tutto. 
Si faccia chiarezza, una volta per tutte. Ci hanno ammorbato per mesi, che dietro questo pagliaccio ci fossero millemila cordate, governo cinese, aziende parastatali e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Adesso lo si dimostri,il tempo delle chiacchiere è finito, contano i fatti ora; è chiaro che l'Uefa ha subodorato fregatura dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> A loro frega che la competizione la organizzano loro e decidono loro



si ma anche se tipo Li pagasse tutto, e il 30 Novembre decisse di vendere la società, il Milan sarebbe nel bel mezzo della competizione e starebbe cambiando proprietà, quindi anche accadesse ad ottobre con Elliot a loro cosa frega?

Io questo non riesco a capire.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esposizione con le banche o esposizione con Elliott non cambia, sempre di debito trattasi. Per non parlare quelli per ammortamenti
> del mercato, e costi di gestione corrente.



Per non parlare dell'Ebitda a +31M, la PFN a 165M al 31.12.2017, i ricavi da stadio raddoppiati, il rapporto monte stipendi/fatturato assolutamente nella norma e in ribasso dato che il valore della produzione aumenterà. I numeri vanno letti tutti e soprattutto organicamente. Il disappunto, semmai, riguarda i ricavi commerciali che saranno più o meno in linea con quelli passati a causa del ritardo con cui è partita Milan China.

Il problema è sempre il solito, ossia il debito verso terzi e a breve scadenza che la UEFA illegittimamente ritiene di sindacare in questa sede. Lago lo ha ribadito abbastanza chiaramente, è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni. 

C'è chi lo apprezza perché così finalmente si tolgono di mezzo questi "poveracci" e chi invece critica la decisione perché inevitabilmente rallenta il percorso di ripresa a dispetto invece della "corda" che è stata concessa ad altri club per il semplice fatto di avere debiti verso i proprietari (come se di punto in bianco il proprietario non possa richiederti tutto indietro) piuttosto che a lunga scadenza (come se in caso di rottura di un covenant, magari dopo 2 anni sui 4 accordati, il finanziatore non possa richiederti ugualmente di rientrare subito).

Esistono chiaramente due pesi e due misure, senza che però questo sia scritto da nessuna parte.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bravo...il BP, che comunque non basta, perché poi avranno revisionato sicuramente i conti finanziari, non è stato il motivo del No.
> E' scritto chiaro nel comunicato.



appunto perché è scritto chiaro nel comunicato non c'entra nulla anche la revisione dei conti finanziari


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per non parlare dell'Ebitda a +31M, la PFN a 165M al 31.12.2017, i ricavi da stadio raddoppiati, il rapporto monte stipendi/fatturato assolutamente nella norma e in ribasso dato che il valore della produzione aumenterà. I numeri vanno letti tutti e soprattutto organicamente. Il disappunto, semmai, riguarda i ricavi commerciali che saranno più o meno in linea con quelli passati a causa del ritardo con cui è partita Milan China.
> 
> Il problema è sempre il solito, ossia il debito verso terzi e a breve scadenza che la UEFA illegittimamente ritiene di sindacare in questa sede. Lago lo ha ribadito abbastanza chiaramente, è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni.
> 
> ...



i calcoli li facciamo per 6 mesi?. aspettiamo allora il conto finale e poi tiriamo le somme. Logica vorrebbe.
Riguardo ai due pesi e due misure, mi sembra evidente che la Uefa ci abbia dato 3 volte la possibilità di attuare delle contromisure alle loro richieste, la prima volta un anno fa quando Fassone si presentò con un Bussiness Plan che prevedeva ricavi dalla Cina per 90 mln al solo primo anno, roba che nemmeno il Barcellona o Real Madrid con tutti i campioni in rosa fanno attualmente (per capirci ne prende circa 20 il Barca). Addirittura nel giro di qualche anno 225 mln sarebbero arrivati dalla Cina, in pratica quanto tutto il fatturato attuale. Ma dico cos'è una barzelletta? a chiacchiere forse ci sto, ma poi bisogna portare i fatti. Ad oggi parliamo di uno sponsor, Alpen Water che da 250.000 euro o 500k. Cioè, sarà pure partita in ritardo la "macchina Milan China", ma 90 mln vs 500k c'è una "leggera" discrepanza, giusto piccola.

La seconda volta fu a novembre, dando la possibilità di incrementare i documenti per dicembre, ma anche lì zero.
Alla fine si è rimandato tutto ad aprile. Ora, forse ricordo male io, ma mi pare che Fassone quest'estate parlava con tanta sicumera, di:
1)VA quasi formalità.
2)Debito con Elliott rifinanziato addirittura molto prima del previsto, prima Gennaio/febbraio, poi ha spostato il tiro a marzo/aprile, adesso siamo arrivati a Giugno.
Che dici, proviamo a sbilanciarci? facciamo che se ne parla in estate? e poi a ottobre?
La Uefa ha dato ulteriore tempo, certo figurati se in 15 giorni possa cambiare qualcosa, ma in ogni caso più di così non potevano fare.
Può piacere o no, su questo non giudico nessuno, ma la Uefa ha tutto il diritto di vederci chiaro e capire cosa c'è dietro tutta questa operazione. Se poi non siamo in grado di garantire continuità aziendale, il problema è nostro non loro. Quindi o risolviamo il problema o loro ci chiudono la porta in faccia. Poi magari a qualcuno non interessa sapere di chi sono i soldi, chi c'è dietro tutto, ad altri si, ma quello che deve essere al primo posto è il bene del Milan, e di certo con questi "cinesi", al momento stiamo solo facendo del male al nome Milan.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2018)

Dite quello che volete, ma per me è palese che la UEFA stia facendo ostruzionismo perchè ormai è un organismo marcio fatto apposta per tutelare quelle 6-7 squadre a scapito di tutte le altre.
Se siamo in questa sitauzione è per il triennio 2014-2017, e indovinate un po... c'era Berlusconi, ma a lui guai a dire qualcosa...

Mafiosi!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i calcoli li facciamo per 6 mesi?. aspettiamo allora il conto finale e poi tiriamo le somme. Logica vorrebbe.
> Riguardo ai due pesi e due misure, mi sembra evidente che la Uefa ci abbia dato 3 volte la possibilità di attuare delle contromisure alle loro richieste, la prima volta un anno fa quando Fassone si presentò con un Bussiness Plan che prevedeva ricavi dalla Cina per 90 mln al solo primo anno, roba che nemmeno il Barcellona o Real Madrid con tutti i campioni in rosa fanno attualmente (per capirci ne prende circa 20 il Barca). Addirittura nel giro di qualche anno 225 mln sarebbero arrivati dalla Cina, in pratica quanto tutto il fatturato attuale. Ma dico cos'è una barzelletta? a chiacchiere forse ci sto, ma poi bisogna portare i fatti. Ad oggi parliamo di uno sponsor, Alpen Water che da 250.000 euro o 500k. Cioè, sarà pure partita in ritardo la "macchina Milan China", ma 90 mln vs 500k c'è una "leggera" discrepanza, giusto piccola.
> 
> La seconda volta fu a novembre, dando la possibilità di incrementare i documenti per dicembre, ma anche lì zero.
> ...



No, la UEFA non ha nessun diritto di vederci chiaro. Questo diritto non lo ha nessuno, tanto meno i tifosi a cui non va giù l'attuale proprietà. Ci sono delle regole e quelle regole vanno rispettate, altrimenti vale tutto. E questo non è ammissibile. Il comportamento della UEFA esula da quanto previsto dal FPF, è stato già ampiamente spiegato.

Sul bene superiore sfondi una porta aperta, anzi spero che Mr Li lo capisca quanto prima perché è suo primario interesse a non veder svalutato o compromesso il suo investimento. Che si attesta sul miliardo di euro, quindi ben superiore al 350M richiesti ad Elliott.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza".
> 
> Intervista completa:
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ma anche se tipo Li pagasse tutto, e il 30 Novembre decisse di vendere la società, il Milan sarebbe nel bel mezzo della competizione e starebbe cambiando proprietà, quindi anche accadesse ad ottobre con Elliot a loro cosa frega?
> 
> Io questo non riesco a capire.



Alla UEFA interessa che il soggetto proprietario del club garantisca continuità aziendale e solida affidabilità.
Una volta offerte queste garanzie, sulla base di quelle garanzie viene stabilito il programma per il rispetto del FPF. 
Qualora successivamente subentri un nuovo proprietario, quest'ultimo deve continuare a seguire il VA/SA stabilito in precedenza. 

In questo caso, abbiamo Yonghong Li che non può garantire la continuità aziendale a causa della scadenza del debito a ottobre 2018, e pure il soggetto che potrebbe rilevare a breve il club, Elliott, di fatto non può garantire nulla per due motivi: il primo è che cercherebbe di vendere il club al più presto (non si terrebbe il Milan per i tre anni richiesti dal FPF); il secondo è che Elliott non ha messo soldi suoi, ma è di fatto un altro schermo per un terzo soggetto che ha prestato i soldi.
Sarebbe questo terzo soggetto che avrebbe dovuto offrire garanzie all'UEFA uscendo allo scoperto. ma anche in questo caso le garanzie non sarebbero quasi certamente bastate. 
La UEFA fa riferimento solo all'attuale proprietario.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2018)

Si sapeva da mesi che la UEFA chiedeva il rifinanziamento e che fosse fatto in tempi brevi, mica in società l'hanno scoperto ieri.
Evidentemente le chiacchiere sono state tante ma i fatti pochi, e poco convincenti. 
Anche i parallelismi con Roma ed Inter non reggono, lì c'è gente che ci mette la faccia e di cui si sa vita morte e miracoli.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una persona obiettiva e imparziale Umberto Lago, colui che è stato consulente del Milan...
> 
> qualcuno dovrebbe dirgli che il business plan c'entra poco con la bocciatura del VA e del SA.



infatti per concedere il VA o il SA è proprio quello che bisogna guardare, il business plan, punto.
non fare processi alle intenzioni se Li riuscirà o meno a pagare il debito a Ellitt fra 6 mesi.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alla UEFA interessa che il soggetto proprietario del club garantisca continuità aziendale e solida affidabilità.
> Una volta offerte queste garanzie, sulla base di quelle garanzie viene stabilito il programma per il rispetto del FPF.
> Qualora successivamente subentri un nuovo proprietario, quest'ultimo deve continuare a seguire il VA/SA stabilito in precedenza.
> 
> ...



l'Uefa sta facendo quello che dici tu ma non dovrebbe/potrebbe farlo. deve vedere i bilanci e il BP e in base a quello decidere se nei 3 anni si può raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio. punto stop e basta. quello che sta facendo oggi oltre che non compito è anche pericoloso. come la mettiamo nel caso opposto? oggi ti do il Sa perché sei un proprietario serio. tu tra 6 mesi vendi ad un Li qualsiasi. l'Uefa cosa fa?


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2018)

Dell''el non me ne frega nulla. L'importanteè che non blocchino il Mercato,e non possono


----------



## Miracle1980 (23 Maggio 2018)

Una domanda agli esperti: Se Lì rifinanzia domani o, ancora meglio, fa partire un bonifico estinguendo il debito con Elliot...cosa succede? Cambia qualcosa per questa sentenza UEFA?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dell''el non me ne frega nulla. L'importanteè che non blocchino il Mercato,e non possono



Anche a me frega meno di zero l'Europa League. Vedendo gli arbitri che ci mandano questi cialtroni dell'Uefa si sa già chi vincerà il trofeo. Il danno d'immagine però è molto alto, anche se ci siamo già passati con calciopoli e poi abbiamo vinto la Champions facendo una bella figura di melma con tanto di punti di penalizzazione in campionato.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Una domanda agli esperti: Se Lì rifinanzia domani o, ancora meglio, fa partire un bonifico estinguendo il debito con Elliot...cosa succede? Cambia qualcosa per questa sentenza UEFA?



in teoria potrebbe non tenerne conto. in pratica influirebbe eccome


----------



## de sica (23 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> l'Uefa sta facendo quello che dici tu ma non dovrebbe/potrebbe farlo. deve vedere i bilanci e il BP e in base a quello decidere se nei 3 anni si può raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio. punto stop e basta. quello che sta facendo oggi oltre che non compito è anche pericoloso. come la mettiamo nel caso opposto? oggi ti do il Sa perché sei un proprietario serio. tu tra 6 mesi vendi ad un Li qualsiasi. l'Uefa cosa fa?





Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Una domanda agli esperti: Se Lì rifinanzia domani o, ancora meglio, fa partire un bonifico estinguendo il debito con Elliot...cosa succede? Cambia qualcosa per questa sentenza UEFA?



ma se non l'ha fatto prima, magicamente lo fa adesso? Dai ragazzi


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dell''el non me ne frega nulla. L'importanteè che non blocchino il Mercato,e non possono



Il problema enorme non è l'esclusione dall'Europa L. ma l'esclusione dalle COMPETIZIONI EUROPEE; ciò significa che se anche vinci lo scudetto non puoi fare la Champions e figurati chi rimarrebbe a queste condizioni...


----------



## Miracle1980 (23 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> ma se non l'ha fatto prima, magicamente lo fa adesso? Dai ragazzi


Potrebbe farlo se subentra un socio cinese...


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Il problema enorme non è l'esclusione dall'Europa L. ma l'esclusione dalle COMPETIZIONI EUROPEE; ciò significa che se anche vinci lo scudetto non puoi fare la Champions e figurati chi rimarrebbe a queste condizioni...



L'esclusione è per la prossima stagione,non a vita


----------



## nybreath (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una persona obiettiva e imparziale Umberto Lago, colui che è stato consulente del Milan...
> 
> qualcuno dovrebbe dirgli che il business plan c'entra poco con la bocciatura del VA e del SA.



Questa non è una cosa che mi è ben chiara, se diciamo che il business plan c`entra poco allora stiamo davvero facendo un processo alle intenzioni e sulle probabilità.

Se la uefa sta facendo solo un ipotetico calcolo che LI non pagherà il debito e il Milan fallirà, allora stiamo davvero nel campo delle previsioni senza nessuna base, perchè se neanche Elliott pare preoccuparsi di questo, allora perchè dovrebbe preoccuparsene la UEFA.

La UEFA deve solo considerare se il business plan è concreto, se la possibilità di raggiungere il break even è concreta, se la UEFA non ha concesso il SA perchè pensa che LI non sia degno di fiducia, allora questo è terribile, è un giudizio completamente soggettivo, in quanto LI, per quanto possa essere il peggior criminale del mondo, non ha saltato un impegno finanziario, quindi su quale base si è dato un giudizio se non il fatto che non sanno chi è? Ed è questo il metodo di giudizio? E allora è semplicemente una questione politica, dove il presidente del PSG ha il potere, la fama e il denaro e invece LI è preso a calci anche se paga solo perchè sconosciuto.

E con questo non voglio dire che ci doveva essere dato il SA, perchè non ne ho idea, ma vorrei capire perchè società in condizioni peggiori della nostra e con proprietari altrettanto normali, lo hanno avuto.


----------



## fra29 (23 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> No, la UEFA non ha nessun diritto di vederci chiaro. Questo diritto non lo ha nessuno, tanto meno i tifosi a cui non va giù l'attuale proprietà. Ci sono delle regole e quelle regole vanno rispettate, altrimenti vale tutto. E questo non è ammissibile. Il comportamento della UEFA esula da quanto previsto dal FPF, è stato già ampiamente spiegato.
> 
> Sul bene superiore sfondi una porta aperta, anzi spero che Mr Li lo capisca quanto prima perché è suo primario interesse a non veder svalutato o compromesso il suo investimento. Che si attesta sul miliardo di euro, quindi ben superiore al 350M richiesti ad Elliott.



Ma se davvero si Sa da un anno che la UEFA per X motivi voleva avere chiarezza su Li o almeno sulla scadenza del finanziamento perché si è arrivati alla richiesta di SA sempre nelle medesime condizioni?
Se Li fosse veramente credibile, perché si stanno tirando per le lunghe per delle variazioni percentuali sugli interessi quando a rimetterci è l’immagine dell’intero club?


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> l'Uefa sta facendo quello che dici tu ma non dovrebbe/potrebbe farlo. deve vedere i bilanci e il BP e in base a quello decidere se nei 3 anni si può raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio. punto stop e basta. quello che sta facendo oggi oltre che non compito è anche pericoloso. come la mettiamo nel caso opposto? oggi ti do il Sa perché sei un proprietario serio. tu tra 6 mesi vendi ad un Li qualsiasi. l'Uefa cosa fa?



E' il regalamento del FPF. 
Prova a googlare articoli sul settlement agreement di qualche anno fa relativi alla Roma e all'Inter (quindi escludendo il Milan), e troveresti ugualmente informazioni sulla necessità di garantire la continuità aziendale. 

La UEFA per stabilire un VA o un SA si basa una programmazione concordata/impostata in riferimento della proprietà attuale. Non può stabilire un programma su eventuali rivendite. 

Questo per quanto concerne la continuità aziendale (che già di per sé è sufficiente a infliggere un SA durissimo o a negarlo completamente).
Per quanto riguardo il bilancio, la UEFA ha sicuramente sminuzzato i conti del Milan e probabilmente hanno scoperto qualcosa che potrebbe venire fuori nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> infatti per concedere il VA o il SA è proprio quello che bisogna guardare, il business plan, punto.
> non fare processi alle intenzioni se Li riuscirà o meno a pagare il debito a Ellitt fra 6 mesi.



Il business plan è un elemento secondario senza dimostrazione di continuità aziendale e garanzie di solidità. 
Tra l'altro il business plan di cui parlava Fassone è già andato a monte...


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Una domanda agli esperti: Se Lì rifinanzia domani o, ancora meglio, fa partire un bonifico estinguendo il debito con Elliot...cosa succede? Cambia qualcosa per questa sentenza UEFA?



Perfino Suma ha detto che il problema è ben oltre il rifinanziamento. 
Il rifinanziamento diluito su 4/5 anni sarebbe servito prima. Ora serve ben altro.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> E con questo non voglio dire che ci doveva essere dato il SA, perchè non ne ho idea, ma vorrei capire perchè società in condizioni peggiori della nostra e con proprietari altrettanto normali, lo hanno avuto.



Ti sei risposto da solo.
L'Inter era messa male? Certo, ma c'aveva dietro Thohir e ora ha Suning, dei proprietari normali.

Di normale nella proprietà del Milan non c'è nulla.


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza".
> 
> Intervista completa:
> 
> ...



C'è del marcio a Nyon.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Ma veramente vi stupite della non concessione del SA? Boh..io leggendo le motivazioni credo l'Uefa abbia ragione..
Io non posso (UEFA) concordare un piano di rientro su 3 anni con un soggetto che probabilmente fra 6 mesi non ci sarà più...semplicemente non mi fido.
La posizione di elliott per la Uefa è senza valore, Elliott non può garantire per tutto il periodo dell'eventuale SA ma solo fino alla rivendita..
Ma quale processo alle intenzioni dai...
Il punto è che se per il VA i tempi del rifinanziamento erano stretti, adesso sono passati 6 mesi..e ci siamo ripresentati con le stesse carte in mano, la UEFA aveva chiesto il rifinanziamento entro la primavera, non è stato fatto, quindi che ci aspettavamo?
Sono mesi che sentiamo che Lì ha "3-4 proposte sul tavolo" e allora ne pigli una..se può...

Il punto poi è sempre lo stesso..finché Lì rifinanzierà mettendo il Milan stesso in pegno per la Uefa (GIUSTAMENTE) il proprietario non è lui..stop.

Come qualsiasi persona che compra una casa con mutuo e la stessa gcasa data in garanzia non è proprietario dell'immobile fino ad estinzione del debito idem Lì col Milan.

La verità è che aveva ragione Pallotta altro che storie


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente vi stupite della non concessione del SA? Boh..io leggendo le motivazioni credo l'Uefa abbia ragione..
> Io non posso (UEFA) concordare un piano di rientro su 3 anni con un soggetto che probabilmente fra 6 mesi non ci sarà più...semplicemente non mi fido.
> La posizione di elliott per la Uefa è senza valore, Elliott non può garantire per tutto il periodo dell'eventuale SA ma solo fino alla rivendita..
> Ma quale processo alle intenzioni dai...
> ...


guarda hai spiegato perfettamente quello che stavo cercando di spiegare ad un altro utente


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente vi stupite della non concessione del SA? Boh..io leggendo le motivazioni credo l'Uefa abbia ragione..
> Io non posso (UEFA) concordare un piano di rientro su 3 anni con un soggetto che probabilmente fra 6 mesi non ci sarà più...semplicemente non mi fido.
> La posizione di elliott per la Uefa è senza valore, Elliott non può garantire per tutto il periodo dell'eventuale SA ma solo fino alla rivendita..
> Ma quale processo alle intenzioni dai...
> ...



Penso che il succo della questione sia codesto. La UEFA vuole chiarezza sul soggetto che alla fine si fa carico del futuro prossimo del Milan. Chiarezza che mi pare tutto sommato necessaria a prescindere.


----------



## PM3 (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente vi stupite della non concessione del SA? Boh..io leggendo le motivazioni credo l'Uefa abbia ragione..
> Io non posso (UEFA) concordare un piano di rientro su 3 anni con un soggetto che probabilmente fra 6 mesi non ci sarà più...semplicemente non mi fido.
> La posizione di elliott per la Uefa è senza valore, Elliott non può garantire per tutto il periodo dell'eventuale SA ma solo fino alla rivendita..
> Ma quale processo alle intenzioni dai...
> ...



E' esattamente questo un processo alle intenzioni... 
Basarsi su sensazioni, su un non mi fido, invece che su dati oggettivi. 

Invece chi compra una casa con un mutuo è proprietario dell'immobile, tanto che lo puoi vendere e la banca, in caso di accollo del mutuo, non può opporsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che il succo della questione sia codesto. La UEFA vuole chiarezza sul soggetto che alla fine si fa carico del futuro prossimo del Milan. Chiarezza che mi pare tutto sommato necessaria a prescindere.



Praticamente la UEFA ha il potere di pretendere quello che invece noi tifosi ci limitiamo a sperare..


----------



## Shmuk (24 Maggio 2018)

Lo dicevo io che l'UEFA agisce in maniera _arbitraria_... al di là di tutte le nostre magagne.
Bisogna vendere cara la pelle, partendo con loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> E' esattamente questo un processo alle intenzioni...
> Basarsi su sensazioni, su un non mi fido, invece che su dati oggettivi.
> 
> Invece chi compra una casa con un mutuo è proprietario dell'immobile, tanto che lo puoi vendere e la banca, in caso di accollo del mutuo, non può opporsi.



Si ma la banca se sei insolvente se lo può prendere e farne ciò che vuole..il mio era un esempio banale per descrivere la situazione del Milan..
Inoltre la UEFA ha concesso 6 mesi non solo per rifinanziare ma almeno per presentare sufficienti garanzie sul fatto che Lì sia solvente..invece nisba..

A queste condizione i dubbi non sono piccoli sospetti ma una certezza ormai conclamata..

Se poi vogliamo vedere i complotti fate pure..io non vedo una sola ragione per cui l'UEFA dovrebbe avercela col Milan o sperare in un nostro tracollo...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Praticamente la UEFA ha il potere di pretendere quello che invece noi tifosi ci limitiamo a sperare..



Senza esagerare però. La UEFA non deve darci il "permesso" di giocare l'Europa League visto che ce la siamo conquistata sul campo e dunque ci spetta... io giustifico la cautela verso una situazione poco chiara nella proprietà di un club tra i più importanti del mondo e con milioni di tifosi da proteggere. Giusto cautelarsi da eventuali banditi o approfittatori, ma questo non può e non deve significare affossarci perchè allora la UEFA farebbe esattamente il contrario della ragione per cui esiste.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

E' inutile girarci attorno , ormai la situazione è chiara : il problema è Li.
Sarebbe interessante capire se in passato qualche club si è trovato nelle nostre condizioni con il fantomatico cinese di turno.
Io non ci credo ai complotti contro il milan ma è palese che la uefa è in grande difficoltà contro di noi e qualunque decisione avesse preso avrebbe aperto un precedente pericoloso.
La nostra situazione a livello di proprietà è nebulosa e un cambio di proprietà non è da escludere, sulla base di queste incertezze la uefa non può creare un dialogo costruttivo col milan.
E dire che basterebbe palesare gli averi, farsi conoscere, creare un dialogo con la uefa.... ma è più facile stanare una volpe che questo cinese.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza esagerare però. *La UEFA non deve darci il "permesso" di giocare l'Europa League visto che ce la siamo conquistata sul campo e dunque ci spetta*... io giustifico la cautela verso una situazione poco chiara nella proprietà di un club tra i più importanti del mondo e con milioni di tifosi da proteggere. Giusto cautelarsi da eventuali banditi o approfittatori, ma questo non può e non deve significare affossarci perchè allora la UEFA farebbe esattamente il contrario della ragione per cui esiste.



Calma, ci sono delle regole per prendere parte alle competizioni..l'UEFA ha pieno diritto di escludere dalla proprie manifestazioni chi secondo loro non rispetta i vincoli


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Calma, ci sono delle regole per prendere parte alle competizioni..l'UEFA ha pieno diritto di escludere dalla proprie manifestazioni chi secondo loro non rispetta i vincoli



Regole che però non applicano in modo uniforme, visto che noi in quanto nuova proprietà abbiamo il diritto di presentare un business plan che preveda il break even in un arco temporale più lungo, non essendo la nuova proprietà responsabile dei conti della gestione precedente.

Questo è il punto: noi ci stiamo muovendo secondo le procedure previste e all'interno delle regole del FPF. 
La UEFA ha il potere di affossarci, ma non ne ha il diritto. Ti dirò, non vedo nemmeno perchè dovrebbe averne l'interesse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Regole che però non applicano in modo uniforme, visto che noi in quanto nuova proprietà abbiamo il diritto di presentare un business plan che preveda il break even in un arco temporale più lungo, non essendo la nuova proprietà responsabile dei conti della gestione precedente.
> 
> Questo è il punto: noi ci stiamo muovendo secondo le procedure previste e all'interno delle regole del FPF.
> La UEFA ha il potere di affossarci, ma non ne ha il diritto. Ti dirò, non vedo nemmeno perchè dovrebbe averne l'interesse.



Esatto..non ce l'ha questo interesse..motivo in più per preoccuparci perché se ci stanno massacrando evidentemente è perché la situazione è molto grave..

Noi continuiamo a parlare del business plan presentato, ma chi l'ha letto? chi sa cosa c'è scritto? siamo in regola con le previsioni?

No perché loro invece le carte le hanno lette eccome...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Regole che però non applicano in modo uniforme, visto che noi in quanto nuova proprietà abbiamo il diritto di presentare un business plan che preveda il break even in un arco temporale più lungo, non essendo la nuova proprietà responsabile dei conti della gestione precedente.
> 
> Questo è il punto: noi ci stiamo muovendo secondo le procedure previste e all'interno delle regole del FPF.
> La UEFA ha il potere di affossarci, ma non ne ha il diritto. Ti dirò, non vedo nemmeno perchè dovrebbe averne l'interesse.



Ma una situazione come la nostra si è mai presentata? Il nocciolo della faccenda è questo perchè la uefa , a mio parere, ha timore di creare un precedente.
Tu come società puoi presentare tutti i programmi che vuoi( e pare siano credibili) ma non puoi dire 'ah ma nella peggiore delle ipotesi subentra elliott', di certo non rassicuri cosi la uefa.
Chi gestisce il calcio vuole avere rassicurazioni circa la proprietà , vuole esser certo che il debito sarà saldato....
Ma se oggi parliamo di programmi e tra qualche mese Li non riesce a trovare i soldi che mancano che credibilità avrebbe la uefa , ancor prima che il milan? Avrebbe dato fiducia a una proprietà che la fiducia non la meritava.
Non è elliott la nostra garanzia, non può esser elliott.
Elliott può rassicurare al massimo noi tifosi circa la possibilità praticamente nulla di fallire ma se vogliamo avere la fiducia della uefa dobbiamo dimostrare che la proprietà è solida e il pagamento che resta sarà completato nei tempi prestabiliti.
A quanto pare su questo nocciolo fassone non riesce a produrre nulla di valido.
Chissà perchè.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..non ce l'ha questo interesse..motivo in più per preoccuparci perché se ci stanno massacrando evidentemente è perché la situazione è molto grave..
> 
> Noi continuiamo a parlare del business plan presentato, ma chi l'ha letto? chi sa cosa c'è scritto? siamo in regola con le previsioni?
> 
> No perché loro invece le carte le hanno lette eccome...



Certo, dal nostro punto di vista preoccupazione e dubbi ci stanno tutti, ma il mio commento si basa anche sui pareri come quello di Lago che definisce il business plan "credibile" e la decisione della UEFA sorprendente.

Opinione mia, nella UEFA ci sono posizioni contrastanti e come spesso accade si è deciso di non decidere lasciando la sentenza alla commissione giudicante.
Mi pare soprattutto volontà di non creare precedenti pericolosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo, dal nostro punto di vista preoccupazione e dubbi ci stanno tutti, ma il mio commento si basa anche sui pareri come quello di Lago che definisce il business plan "credibile" e la decisione della UEFA sorprendente.
> 
> Opinione mia, nella UEFA ci sono posizioni contrastanti e come spesso accade si è deciso di non decidere lasciando la sentenza alla commissione giudicante.
> *Mi pare soprattutto volontà di non creare precedenti pericolosi.*



Questo è sicuro


----------



## Sotiris (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Umberto Lago, prof. di Economia ed ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della UEFA, intervistato in diretta a Radio Rossonera riporta la sua opinione sulla situazione riguardante il Milan: _"Ho visto il business plan, era credibile. Francamente avrei concesso il Settlement Agreement. Purtroppo è stato fatto un processo alle intenzioni, pretendendo un rifinanziamento subito, ben prima della scadenza".
> 
> Intervista completa:
> 
> ...



Finalmente uno che parla con cognizione di causa.
La decisione della Uefa è politica, l'ho detto fin dall'inizio.
Come ho detto che la Uefa non può assolutamente bloccare il mercato.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma una situazione come la nostra si è mai presentata? Il nocciolo della faccenda è questo perchè la uefa , a mio parere, ha timore di creare un precedente.
> Tu come società puoi presentare tutti i programmi che vuoi( e pare siano credibili) ma non puoi dire 'ah ma nella peggiore delle ipotesi subentra elliott', di certo non rassicuri cosi la uefa.
> Chi gestisce il calcio vuole avere rassicurazioni circa la proprietà , vuole esser certo che il debito sarà saldato....
> Ma se oggi parliamo di programmi e tra qualche mese Li non riesce a trovare i soldi che mancano che credibilità avrebbe la uefa , ancor prima che il milan? Avrebbe dato fiducia a una proprietà che la fiducia non la meritava.
> ...



Si penso lo stesso.

La UEFA ci ha approcciato fin dall'inizio con estrema cautela e diffidenza. Il fatto che la nostra proprietà è un tizio che non conosce nessuno, che pare trovare i soldi in un tombino, che ha comprato la società con un bel mutuo con un fondo speculativo americano... insomma penso che visto il casino abbiano deciso di non decidere per paura di creare un precedente pericoloso.

Se danno il via libera alla scalata del Milan da parte di chissachi, immagino cosa accadrebbe a società più piccole e meno in vista di noi. Suonerebbe come un bomba libera tutti.

Quindi la cautela la capisco benissimo e a noi tifosi non fa che bene, ci protegge. Ma allo stesso tempo questo non può significare affossarci, perchè escluderci dalla Europa League o sanzioni economiche pesanti significherebbe affossare il Milan, non il Milan del cinese.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si penso lo stesso.
> 
> La UEFA ci ha approcciato fin dall'inizio con estrema cautela e diffidenza. Il fatto che la nostra proprietà è un tizio che non conosce nessuno, che pare trovare i soldi in un tombino, che ha comprato la società con un bel mutuo con un fondo speculativo americano... insomma penso che visto il casino abbiano deciso di non decidere per paura di creare un precedente pericoloso.
> 
> ...



Ci avesse comprato la ndrangheta avrebbe fatto le cose meglio.


----------



## PM3 (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma la banca se sei insolvente se lo può prendere e farne ciò che vuole..il mio era un esempio banale per descrivere la situazione del Milan..
> Inoltre la UEFA ha concesso 6 mesi non solo per rifinanziare ma almeno per presentare sufficienti garanzie sul fatto che Lì sia solvente..invece nisba..
> 
> A queste condizione i dubbi non sono piccoli sospetti ma una certezza ormai conclamata..
> ...



Anche Elliott se siamo insolventi possono prendersi il Milan...

Con che diritti l'UEFA pretende che Li estingua un debito prima che sia esigibile?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Anche Elliott se siamo insolventi possono prendersi il Milan...
> 
> *Con che diritti l'UEFA pretende che Li estingua un debito prima che sia esigibile?*



all'uefa basta che produca documentazione che attesti che è solvibile, o che almeno levi il Milan come pegno..stop.

Ovviamente una cosa normale, solo noi vogliamo far passare come questo sia accanimento...

Chiediamoci invece come mai non lo fa...


----------



## PM3 (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> all'uefa basta che produca documentazione che attesti che è solvibile, o che almeno levi il Milan come pegno..stop.
> 
> Ovviamente una cosa normale, solo noi vogliamo far passare come questo sia accanimento...
> 
> Chiediamoci invece come mai non lo fa...



Ma perché?
Qual'è il nesso con il FFP? 
Tutti fanno così. Anche l'Inter con l'ultimo bond emesso ha messo in pegno il marchio e diritti tv futuri... Però a loro non è stato detto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma perché?
> Qual'è il nesso con il FFP?
> Tutti fanno così. Anche l'Inter con l'ultimo bond emesso ha messo in pegno *il marchio e diritti tv futuri*... Però a loro non è stato detto...



Certo, stessa cosa di dare in pegno il club stesso...uguale proprio


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che parla con cognizione di causa.
> La decisione della Uefa è politica, l'ho detto fin dall'inizio.
> Come ho detto che la Uefa non può assolutamente bloccare il mercato.



Umberto Lago è persona oggettivamente di parte nella vicenda, essendo stato consulente del Milan nella preparazione del voluntary agreement.
La UEFA respingendo il VA prima e il SA dopo ha sconfessato il lavoro di Lago, quindi la sua è una difesa della propria immagine fatta attraverso quella del Milan.


----------



## PM3 (24 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (24 Maggio 2018)

Si continua a negare la realtà vedo... la prossima fase è l'accettazione


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (24 Maggio 2018)

Mi consolo con quest'intervista che si allinea allo stupore di Fassone.
Certo se la battaglia diventa politica ed il milan non ha le giuste entrature tutto diventa più difficile.

La miopia dell'Uefa è sotto gli occhi di tutti anyway.


----------

